# Had to take my ferret Mark to the vets today.



## TheresaW (12 August 2013)

As some of you know, my ferret Mark lost his brother Spencer a while ago, so we went to ferret rescue and got him 2 new friends. Unfortunately, his new friends brought some unwanted visitors with them, fleas, which have been treated. Mark and Spencer had never had fleas in the 6 years we had them both. Over the weekend, Mark stopped eating, became very lethargic and literally dropped half his body weight overnight. I spent Saturday night and all day yesterday, hand feed him soaked kibble, and making sure he drank. Took him to the vet today, and vet thinks he's very run down, caused by stress and the fleas. He had a slight discharge from his nose which vet thinks points to a respiratory infection. He has been started on some AB's, and have been told to keep encouraging to feed if he won't eat himself. He is brighter in himself tonight, has eaten some biscuit off his own back, and been drinking. Fingers crossed he picks back up. If no real improvement in the next 2 days, back to the vets we will go. Poor boy has looked very sorry for himself.


----------



## NeverSayNever (12 August 2013)

have you tried giving him some raw meat? or even some ferretvite?


----------



## TheresaW (12 August 2013)

Was tempting him with raw chicken and chicks, which he normally loves, but he wasn't interested at all.  He has the vitamin paste which he has been taking quite happily.  Will defrost some more chicken for him tomorrow.


----------



## Goldenstar (12 August 2013)

I hope he gets well soon a poorly ferret is a sad sight .


----------



## TheresaW (13 August 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## Clodagh (13 August 2013)

Poor old boy, I suppose life has just been a bit too exciting lately. I have got a cockerel here I need to cull, do you think if he had a warm one it would tempt him? (Sorry sensitive people).


----------



## TheresaW (24 August 2013)

Just thought I'd give a little update.  Sadly Mark didn't really pick up despite everybody's best efforts, so this morning we said goodbye to him.  He is reunited with Spencer again, and I hope they are causing lots of mischief together.


----------



## NeverSayNever (24 August 2013)

aw im really sorry


----------



## WelshRuby (24 August 2013)

Oh no! I'm so very sorry T. Glad he and Spencer are together again and that you have the other guys. (((( hugs ))))


----------



## TheresaW (24 August 2013)

Thank you.  He seemed to really settle in with the new guys, with one of them in particular, but I just think him and Spencer had been together all their lives, and maybe he missed him too much.  He went downhill so very fast and so suddenly.  They weren't old boys, but at 6 and a half, they weren't young either.  I hope they had a good life with us.


----------



## Goldenstar (24 August 2013)

It happened to one of mine it's pal died and it just faded away .


----------



## TheresaW (24 August 2013)

They say animals don't have the same bonds as humans, but sometimes I think they do.


----------



## FinnishLapphund (24 August 2013)

R.I.P. Mark. It really sounds as if you tried everything you could to give him a long and happy life, but sometimes our best just isn't enough. 

((((((Hugs))))))


----------



## jodie3 (24 August 2013)

So sorry to hear this.

RIP Mark, running free again with Spencer. Double ferret trouble again!

X


----------



## TheresaW (24 August 2013)

Thank you. We looked at all the pics of ferret homes that you posted on another post of mine. OH is in the process of building a mega home for Oscar and Ray, and was meant for Mark as well.  Will post pics once its completed.


----------



## Clodagh (24 August 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear that, Theresa, you will miss him. The two new ones are very lucky boys to have you both.


----------



## TheresaW (24 August 2013)

They really were double trouble.  We ferret proofed the garden when we got them as babies, but still had to stay one step ahead at all times.

Hope nobody minds, will post another pic of the pair of them.

Mark, with his wonky nose he'd had since birth






Spencer, hiding in the pond plants.






Both used to jump in the pond for a swim when it was a hot day.


----------



## FinnishLapphund (24 August 2013)

TheresaW said:



			Thank you. We looked at all the pics of ferret homes that you posted on another post of mine. OH is in the process of building a mega home for Oscar and Ray, and was meant for Mark as well.  Will post pics once its completed.
		
Click to expand...

Glad that you found them interesting, looking forward to an update with pictures of Oscar and Ray's new home, two lucky ferrets, to go from being rescues, to having a loving home that is building them a new mega home, what more could a ferret want.


----------



## FinnishLapphund (24 August 2013)

TheresaW said:



			They really were double trouble.  We ferret proofed the garden when we got them as babies, but still had to stay one step ahead at all times.

Hope nobody minds, will post another pic of the pair of them.

Mark, with his wonky nose he'd had since birth






Spencer, hiding in the pond plants.






Both used to jump in the pond for a swim when it was a hot day.
		
Click to expand...

Being double trouble must have made your life interesting, and theirs. Lovely photos.


----------

